# MN trespassing rules??



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

In ND you can walk nonposted nonag (tree lines, ditches etc.) what are the rules in MN.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

You need permission


----------



## get the net (Oct 28, 2004)

MN State Statute 97B.001 Trespass,
Subdivision 1. Agricultural land definition. For 
purposes of this section, "agricultural land" means land:

(1) that is plowed or tilled;

(2) that has standing crops or crop residues;

(3) within a maintained fence for enclosing domestic 
livestock;

(4) that is planted native or introduced grassland or hay 
land; or

(5) that is planted to short rotation woody crops as 
defined in section 41B.048, subdivision 4.

Some people after reading this, interpret it to mean unposted wild land: ditchs, waterways, tree lines, etc, that are not posted and you can access via a public right of way are legal to hunt. If you are asked to leave, you must leave immediately and by statute you cannot return for one year, or face penalty of criminal trespass.

Posted or not, you should always get permission before entering private property. There are special provisions for retrieval of game and hunting dogs.

Subd. 5. Retrieving wounded game. Except as provided 
in subdivision 3, a person on foot may, without permission of 
the owner, occupant, or lessee, enter land that is not posted 
under subdivision 4, to retrieve a wounded animal that was 
lawfully shot. The hunter must leave the land immediately after 
retrieving the wounded game.

Subd. 6. Retrieving hunting dogs. A person on foot 
may, without permission of the owner, occupant, or lessee, enter 
private land without a firearm to retrieve a hunting dog. After 
retrieving the dog, the person must immediately leave the 
premises.

I know people that have entered Widl lands by legal means and hunted until told to leave, and have even stayed until the sheriff or warden got there. The land owner was doubly P.Oed after finding out they couldl nto be charged since the land was not legally posted. You can bet it was shortly after that. 
Be safe and ask first.


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

thank you -

are ditches and railroads public or private?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

mnswd said:


> In ND you can walk nonposted nonag (tree lines, ditches etc.) what are the rules in MN.


You can? I thought you still needed permission.


----------

